# 2000 Toyota Funcargo SQ build



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

So now you're probably thinking: "What the h*** is a Toyota Funcargo??"

Well basically it's a first gen Scion xB with 50% less Toaster  Built on the same platform but a bit less square. Over here in Europe they're sold as a Toyota Yaris Verso, but in Japan and part of Russia they're known as a Toyota Funcargo (Fun-Car-Go!)

Apparently you can summarize the car like this (take a deep breath, and go!):





However, my own car has another story. From it was sold new in 2000 as a 2-seater van (commercial vehicle) it was a pizza delivery van. I bought it from a dealer that had taken it as part exchange when selling a brand new car. Taken it = saved the owner the trouble of scrapping it himself.. 

It was in rough shape, but for less than the price of a new smartphone I took it!

This masterpiece was mine:









Wow, right?

It gets even better. Skillfully mended exhaust:









Duct tape over the licence plate, WITH paint on top of the duct tape:









You know something is up when the car is "fixed" like that, and I just had to tear off the tape and look underneat:









Oh boy... And you know you have your work cut out for you when your new car has started to cultivate its own eco-system:









I could go on forever with examples like these, but since this a car audio build log I'll just cut the story short and show how it looks a year after (or now-time in other words)










(and yes, those genuine BBS RC wheels cost a lot more than the car did) 

Next up; starting the audio build!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

neat cars! we had one as a rental in france in early 2000s


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Are you going to keep the horribly uncomfortable looking rear folding seats? The spot they fold up into look like a great place for a shallow mount sub


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

Have I seen this on here before?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> neat cars! we had one as a rental in france in early 2000s


It was probably even made in France  Toyota produced these cars at their plant in France for most of the European market. Mine is made in Japan though. Those are said to be more reliable than the french produced ones 



Focused4door said:


> Are you going to keep the horribly uncomfortable looking rear folding seats? The spot they fold up into look like a great place for a shallow mount sub


My car has been a 2-seater van since new, so no rear seats - just a flat floor and a metal dividing wall. When I first got it:

























Actually *lots* of room under the front seats:









More on this later 



Vidar said:


> Have I seen this on here before?


Not on here, but maybe on the norwegian VACN forum?

First step, prepping the car for audio:

Typical Japanese OEM "sound deadening" 





Some Silent Coat later:





Just the outer door skin treated here, now the outer and inner door skin + the door card is treated with various Silent Coat products.

I didn't take any pics but the whole roof is treated too, 2 layers of 2mm Silent Coat alubutyl sheets + 1 layer of 8mm SC Noise Isolator. I wasn't planning on doing the roof, but since the headliner needed to come off in order to remove the roof rails (for vinyl wrapping the roof), it was a good opportunity to do it anyway.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

haakono said:


> Not on here, but maybe on the norwegian VACN forum?


It might have been written in Norwegian, yes. Can't imagine I've seen a build in more than one white Yaris. :laugh:



haakono said:


> Typical Japanese OEM "sound deadening"


Oh, the sound of a broken cymbal. :laugh:


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't documented it well, but most of the car is deadened now; Front doors, rear doors, rear quarter panels, trunk area and the whole roof. Still to do is floor and firewall (maybe). 

Component system up front is proper old school goodness, just a few years older than the car itself. Top of the range Sony Mobile ES "regular" series (not XES):

Sony XS-HS1 tweeters and XS-HS6 mids.



























From the time Sony did not hold back at all at making great (although expensive) car audio. I do have a mostly complete XES-Z50 setup as well, but that's the next project down the line.. Need to make it fully complete first. 

Subwoofer for this car will be a Focal 33KX. In contrast to the other speakers, this is brand new. 

























Head unit is a Pioneer AVH-X5700DAB. I got this because it had more or less the same DSP/audio features as a 80PRS, so proper 3-way crossover (for tweeter, mid, sub), time alignment and a decent eq (13 band). 

I have 5 channels of amplification to run all the speakers actively, I'm using a pair of these tiny Kenwood amps, one 4-channel and one monoblock:


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

speakers are some serious eye candy! And the car was not only brought back from the dead, but looks cool now.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got through 4 mins of that video. That would be ridiculous on its own, but the fact that it's a car promo is so funny. 

Cool car! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Hehe, if you had gotten to the 7 minute mark you would have seen this:









 If the car promo suggests that you should fill the car to the brim with audio gear, it would be a shame not to at least put some kind of decent system in it!


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

So onto the build itself!

From my previous car/install I saved the 1/0ga power cable, so I put that in this car, along with a new AGM battery. Alt is only 90A, but the car is so spartanly equipped that the only things that draw power is the car heater (no AC) and I don't know... headlights?  Manual everything.. windows, mirrors (not even a lever to manually adjust the mirrors from the inside, you have to roll down the windows and push the glass  ) So for a low power system the car can supply the goods as it is. 

One thing that probably only NASA and a few others had (if any) when the speakers were new, is a 3D printer.. But nearly 20 years on, this is within reach for just about everyone. I don't have one, but a few buddies do. So I wanted to design some mounts for the oddly shaped tweeters. 









I did the 2D design myself in adobe illustrator, and sent the vector file to a friend who converted it into a printable 3D file for me:









I sent this file to a friend who lives locally and has a 3D printer. He was able to print these for me:









Printer was new and not fully calibrated so the top surface came out a little rough (visible lines). But this did not matter since these will be integrated into the a-pillar and covered with cloth anyway.









Fitment was most excellent! Pressfit tweeter:


















I designed them with a small gap between upper edge and tweeter, to make room for the cloth they will be covered with:









But here I made a big mistake... I used a IR lamp to speed up the drying time on the last coats of paint before wrapping them. But that made the plastic in the 3D printed flanges expand the tiniest but.. With absolutely no margin on the fitment to start with.









When I finally had the pillars covered and was about to fit the tweeters they would absolutely NOT go in.. at all! Not even close.. Major setback, I really didn't want to start all over from zero and have new ones printed. So I oldschooled it and got out the dremel.. Only very little material had to be dremeled out, and luckily I got it all done without breaking anything 

Result:









They came out nice, won't say it looks OEM, but it suits the car I think.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I love these off the beaten path builds.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, that is one fonky ride, in a good way!


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

It's been a long time since my last update, but I still have the car and the modding hasn't stopped either 

As you all can see from the beginning, the car was a beat up rustbucket when I got it. And my rust repairs went poorly it seems. So after a year and a bit, this was the result:


















So the only "sensible" thing to do was to completely rewrap the car 

Started like this:









Two days later:









A few days after that:



























Wrapped in Avery Metallic Meteorite with gloss black roof. Looks weird and naked without any logos and lettering, but not for long!


----------



## Motortuh (May 14, 2016)

love the grey! can't wait to see more of the build components!


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

A while back I got myself a brand new Focal 33KX subwoofer. So brand new that the distributor had to wait for Focal to actually make it in France first since the dist had none left in stock. I bought this with another setup in mind, when I had the Focal KRX3 front stage, and a Helix P SIX amp on order. This has two non-bridgable but 2 ohm stable channels (well 4 actually, and 6 in total, where the last 2 is 4 ohm stable). But anyway 2x230w in 2ohm for sub(s), and the 33KX is 2+2ohm. 

Since then I cancelled my order for the P SIX, since Helix wasn't able(or willing, depending on how you see it) to replace my original one that got recalled while I was at the post office collecting it, so I had to return it before even trying it out. So the Focal was just laying around, unused as well. Tried to sell it for like 1/3 of the US retail price on the forum here, but no interest whatsoever.. Focal is priced pretty nice in Norway compared to the US. 

But after trying out a lot of smaller subs in the car, mainly under or behind the front seats (under the cargo floor), I decided just to take the Focal in use. 

The only viable solution was to make a fiberglass box in the spare wheel well. Unfortunately this is of the very shallow kind, so no chance in getting the subwoofer fully under the floor level. I could have sold the Focal and gotten a shallow mount sub, but not in the same quality bracket for the price I would have gotten. 

So I made this:

Focal sub finally got a new job, no longer serving as a fruit basket at the office:



























































I was going to make a fully hidden subwoofer solution under a false floor, but where is the fun in that really?









Enough space in the middle to install a logo in frosted vinyl. I could have it cnc'd, but you would see the lines from the router bit up close.. I sent the vector file over to Nautiluz Creation

https://www.facebook.com/NautiluzCr...w.facebook.com/NautiluzCreation/photos_stream

and shortly after I got this picture sent to me









15mm thick acrylic 

But since the plexiglass took some time to arrive (I waited until a friend was in the area, just over the border to Sweden for local pickup) I had some time to play around with the setup.

After a bit of trial and error, I found that the subwoofer needed some resistance, something to load off (of?) <- English second language

Bad news since my custom designed plexiglass grille finally arrived, good news since the sound quality is the first priority, and the fact that the subwoofer can be totally hidden/protected. So new plan, either tempered glass or plexiglass loading board (so you can see the sub) and vents for the actual output/air movement to the sides of the loading board. Looking at maybe getting the vents laser cut in honeycomb design in plexiglass. 

Early CAD sketch of the layout. Square piece is a loading board, surrounding pieces are grilles. Not done incorporating the honeycomb mesh into the design, but I've made the layout for the mesh (right side).


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

This shows the proposed floor layout a bit better  










And how the car looked when I first got it:


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

A "slight" upgrade in the amp department. 

Kenwood micro amps are gone, this came delivered today:


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Those Sony speakers are great!


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

They sure are 

And in good use - sadly most old school gems like these is just stuffed away in cupboards and boxes.. Things like these don't last forever, even though metal cones and rubber surrounds last longer than paper cones and foam surrounds most likely. 

So for now I'm enjoying them - while I gather what I'm missing for a complete Sony XES (Z-50) setup. I have everything but the amps.. but I do have a pair of XM-2000R monsters.. I could be fine with just using those along with a XES M50 for the ribbon tweeters. But that is for another car that I have yet to buy 

Today I installed the Helix P SIX and set up a base tune (just crossover settings basically) Looking forward to begin really tuning the setup with time alignment and eq. Sounds very promising so far, with basically a flat tune (or no tune would be better to say).


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

No install pics of the p six, but it's installed and working  For now it's under the passenger seat, but it will be moved back into a false floor build later on. 

Very impressed with this tiny, technological powerhouse though! Doing a very fine job of powering both the components up front and the Focal 33KX sub in the back. 

I might be tempted to go for a 3-way component system though.. You sit pretty high in the car and the mids are very low in the doors. The sound is wandering a bit between the mids and tweeters. Also, the doors are just terribly built on this (super economy) car. Even the steel structure is like jelly, when you slam the door shut the speaker (bolted to the inner door metal) flexes about half an inch.. So however thick and solid door spacers I make, the whole structure of the door is not at all optimal to be used as a baffle. 

So I'm thinking 3-way components with mid+tweeter in pillars, and midbasses under the seats, like in a newer BMW. Since you sit so tall there is loads of room under each seat, you could have a 8" vertically mounted, facing forward for instance. At least 1,5 cubic foot of usable space for a sealed or ported box each side.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I forgot that this car had a build thread on here... but mainly because I forgot about the car  

It got rear ended by a LandCruiser in March, it was written off and then some, the damages totaled up to nearly 20x what I paid for the car :/ 

I paid about $700 for the car when I bought it, spent lots and lots of fixing it, and after a lot back and forth with the insurance company I got about $5000 for it. 










I added a couple of grand to that, and bought this, so follow this thread for the build in the new car: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llery/342738-nissan-cube-sq-build-thread.html

Thanks for looking


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool build, I loved everything Mobile ES back in the day.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I always appreciate builds like this. Glad it was revived up top or I wouldn't have seen it. I wished we could get updated thread titles in the build logs saying photos working or photos broken.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Bummer was really digging the old school Sony stuff.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually installed the beefy Mobile ES mids as well, but they were more than the car structure could handle  Door was sound deadened with all the right products, but still it resonated like crazy. Here is a sine sweet test. The speaker played it well, but the thin, squeky plastic door cards could not handle the audio vibrations:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzLCCyX4lLo

I do have lots of Sony Mobile ES stuff though, even a nearly complete XES-Z50 setup (just missing the M50 amps, but I do have a pair of XM2000R amps. Someday a full Sony build will happen.


----------

